# Ideal height of 4x Catalina over 40 breeder?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a 4x39 T5 Catalina fixture over my 40 breeder. As of right now, it's about 5.5 inches above the water surface. I've got room for stuff that breaks the surface, but I feel it could be a bit lower. It came with legs, but would I get proper spread on a tank that's 18" front to back? That would be a lot lower over the tank. I'd be happy to lower it an inch or so. Thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nobody?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have my Tek abbout 3.5-4" on my 58. Its a deeper tank. I have the Catalina on my 29 and 55 with legs an all is well. You can always reduce the time your light is on if you start to see problems. Does it have 2 switches?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

4-6" is the norm, you want it just high enough so you have good light spread.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> I have my Tek abbout 3.5-4" on my 58. Its a deeper tank. I have the Catalina on my 29 and 55 with legs an all is well. You can always reduce the time your light is on if you start to see problems. Does it have 2 switches?


Yeah, two switches. I can see having it lower being no problem on the 55, but this tank is a lot deeper front to back. I'm thinking that maybe an inch lower might be better.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

TAB said:


> 4-6" is the norm, you want it just high enough so you have good light spread.


I think I'm a tad over the height which gives me both good spread and intensity. This is an all out farm/experimentation tank, so I need that in a big way.


----------

